# Crushed the Flounder in Galveston today



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

Hippie, Clint, Sam and myself hit Texas coast near galveston for a little action today...ended up with 15 keeper flounder, 6 reds and 5 trout...that cold front had the flounder aggressive


----------



## Nightrain57 (Aug 4, 2008)

awesome catch, congrats! any chance you could tell us what you were using?


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice job guys


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Where in Galveston were you? How did you get there?


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

GOOD JOB,WHAT BOAT RAMP IS OPEN


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

he's fishing from a kayak


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*How?*

How did you guys get down there? I heard no one can go on the island!


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Great catch. Happy to see someone having fun right now.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this report....even if its a tiny thing, it makes me feel good to hear a positive story out of Galveston.


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry guys...near galveston on the Texas coastline...we used 4" gulp shrimp deep in the salt layer under the fresh water layer in deeper water....most fish came from noon - 3pm...and from a kayak...no boat launch needed...


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

how about the gut on that flounder in the middle!

good catch guys.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the report vincent! it was an awesome day for the flatties. they were really swallowing our baits deeps. I had to remove at least one jig from the stomach!


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

Crushed houses, Crushed boats, Crushed lives, but I guess you guys crushed the flounder, Im spending all my free time helping out my neighbor. LOL LLLL

SS


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Vincent, 
Nice to see someone fishing.

How did your Dad's old beach house do? 

Did you see any deals on slightly used boats while you were paddling around in the marsh? 

Jim


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

GOOD REPORT


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

got my flounder blood a boiling!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i need to restock my little chest freezer.........fried all the rest of my toxic trout fillets last eve. i need some good clean fun a flounder fillets......but i gotta work clean up the yard wash the trucks fix the fence work..did i mention work. someday soon!!!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

almost forgot from all my whining...nice job!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

vincent said:


> Sorry guys...near galveston on the Texas coastline...we used 4" gulp shrimp deep in the salt layer under the fresh water layer in deeper water....most fish came from noon - 3pm...and from a kayak...no boat launch needed...


That covers about 400 miles of shoreline! Maybe more! Thanks for the great report!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

they were on kayaks though lol heheheheh cmon nice catch!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Great catch, Vincent...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wheres all the debris?


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya'll are brave. I'll bet the bacteria count is off the chart right now.


----------

